# Unusual insurance question



## Rebel007

At least I hope its unusual for most people. 

In the event of a motorist having to have a leg amputated for severe medical issues what effect would this have on motor insurance. 

I have read in some cases people have to retake their driving test but even if that isn't the case obviously the ability to drive could be compromised for at least some time so the DVLA would need to be notified as would any motor insurance company.

I was wondering what sort of effect that would have on premiums etc? any information appreciated


----------



## Hudson27

My best mate is a below the knee amputee and in his case he has to drive an auto. He is also on mobility so I will ask him how the insurance works for him and get back to you.


----------



## cheekymonkey

with mobility the insurance is included


----------



## Rebel007

cheekymonkey said:


> with mobility the insurance is included


Thanks but not interested in a mobility car would rather own the car and use the D.L.A. to pay for anything needed to run the car.

Aside from which a mobility car is never yours and has to be handed back at the end of the agreement, whereas buying a used car means there is something to show for the money when its paid off.


----------



## Alzak

Rebel007 said:


> Thanks but not interested in a mobility car would rather own the car and use the D.L.A. to pay for anything needed to run the car.
> 
> Aside from which a mobility car is never yours and has to be handed back at the end of the agreement, whereas buying a used car means there is something to show for the money when its paid off.


Yeah and something to spend money for servicing, repairs, insurance and depreciation :thumb:


----------



## james_death

I know its getting of track on the insurance aspect but you can buy a New car on motability and at the end it is yours.


----------



## Gaz|

If you read up on DVLA, anything that changes in your health conditions that could affect your driving you should notify them, and they will let you know how to proceed.

As for the motability scheme, you can still purchase the car you chose off them at the end of your 3 year contract, and even carry on oaying monthly for it to pay it off... However i believe in that time you will have to cover insurance etc once your contract is up.


----------



## lshigham

You can get some pretty good motability deals, my mum has a Mini Countryman SD for her 50something a week, not bad when you consider tyres, wipers, servicing, tax and insurance is covered.


----------



## Shiny

OK from an insurance perspective, first off you will need to notify DLVA - https://www.gov.uk/amputations-and-driving

The insurance is dependent on the outcome of the DVLA. DVLA may issue a restricted licence, e.g. automatic cars only.

It will be necessary to inform your Insurers of the condition and the outcome of the DVLA. As long as DVLA have granted a licence, even restricted, then it will not affect you Insurance policy in any way nor can they charge an additional premium under the Disability Discrimination act, provided of course that you are driving in accordance with any licence restrictions.


----------



## Sunrise

For the most part notification to your insurance and DVLA would suffice, you can get assessed if required although as said, an automatic a requirement even modern prosthetic legs have limited flexion at the foot. 

Good luck.


----------



## Rebel007

Shiny said:


> OK from an insurance perspective, first off you will need to notify DLVA - https://www.gov.uk/amputations-and-driving
> 
> The insurance is dependent on the outcome of the DVLA. DVLA may issue a restricted licence, e.g. automatic cars only.
> 
> It will be necessary to inform your Insurers of the condition and the outcome of the DVLA. As long as DVLA have granted a licence, even restricted, then it will not affect you Insurance policy in any way nor can they charge an additional premium under the Disability Discrimination act, provided of course that you are driving in accordance with any licence restrictions.


Many thanks that was the information I was looking for, the car is an automatic anyway so basically providing DVLA grant a licence then it shouldn't make a big difference although I have to admit I would be shocked if the insurance didn't increase at all at least I have something to work from now.:thumb:


----------

